# Bilder im Wallpaper anordnen - kreative Idee gesucht



## Chupakaba (2. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne diverse Fotos die ich habe für ein Hintergrundbild verwenden. Jedoch möchte ich nicht die komplette Fläche mit den Fotos zuklatschen, das ganze soll schon ein bischen schick wirken.

Nur bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher wie ich die Bilder anordnen soll, wie ich den Rest gestalte usw...

Dachte vielleicht hat jemand von euch eine kreative Idee, Vorlage oder sonst irgendwas.

Bin mal gespannt 

VG


----------



## zioProduct (2. Mai 2006)

1. Würde Besser in die Creative-Lounge passen
2. Bischen mehr Infos wären nicht schlecht, zB was für Fotos, wie stellst du dir deinen BG vor? (Dunkel,hell etc.)

usw 

Dann ists einfacher um dir Ideen zu bringen

greetz


----------



## Chupakaba (2. Mai 2006)

Creative Lounge? ups - naja jetzt zu spät...

Fotos sind aus unterschiedlichen Bereichen. Was mir halt so gefällt - sport, freunde, film, also wirklich querbeet.

Joa Farbe dacht ich vielleicht an grau oder schwarz, etwas das nicht so auffällt (augenfreundlich )

Greetz


----------



## Leola13 (2. Mai 2006)

Hai,

1. Pinwand - Hintergrund Kork-Textur, einzelne Bilder mit "Nadel" festpinnen
(für Nadeln und Pinwand gibt es Tutorials   

2. Film/Negativstreifen und einzelne Bilder einfügen

3. Polaroidrahmen und wie gehabt

Ciao Stefan


----------



## zioProduct (2. Mai 2006)

Ne Wand wie aus einem Kriegsfilm / Schwarzweiss Krimi, wo neben den Fotos noch irgend welche Notizen hängen (Zb. könntest du gleich schreiben wo welches Foto war etc) das ganze alt wirken lassen, ne Schnörkelschrift, etc. ;-]


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (2. Mai 2006)

Chupakaba hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Creative Lounge? ups - naja jetzt zu spät...


Hier ist nichts zu spät ;-] 
/// verschoben in die Creative Lounge


----------



## franz007 (2. Mai 2006)

Wie wärs mit einem Mosaik, es gibt ja Progamme die aus vielen unterschiedlichen Bildern ein großes Mosaikbild bauen. Probleme: das eigentliche Bild ist nur erkennbar wenn die einzelnen Mosakteile möglichst klein sind, andererseits sind dann auch keine Deteils zu erkennen.

zb: http://sixdots.de/mosaik/de/index.php
http://www-user.tu-chemnitz.de/~dabr/htmlparts/newindexhtmls/projekte/sub/mosaikprogramm2/index.html


----------



## Chupakaba (8. Mai 2006)

Hi
danke sind echt paar gute Ideen dabei.
Werd auch mal möglichst viele ausprobieren


Mit der Wand ausm Kriegsfilm, klingt interessant, nur weiß ich net so recht wie das genau aussieht. Hat jemand ein Bsp parat?


----------

